# feeding pleco cucumber?



## chronoboy

Ok so I seen on here about giving plecos cucumbers, but im not sure how it works i sliced off a piece andd put it in thier but its just floating at the top, so how is it suppose to be done?


----------



## blindkiller85

chronoboy said:


> Ok so I seen on here about giving plecos cucumbers, but im not sure how it works i sliced off a piece andd put it in thier but its just floating at the top, so how is it suppose to be done?


If it floats, make it sink!

Two ways, boil it or pin it under something. Boiling kills anything that goes into your tank aside from food, pinning it under...may taste better?

I pinned it under some decor in my tank and had no problems what so ever.


----------



## chronoboy

awsome thanks, and do you peel them first?


----------



## blindkiller85

I never did, I just sliced, rinsed and put it in there. Can only leave it in there so long though. I left mine over night and took it out the next morning.

Reason I never sliced is because none of my pleco's were ever close to being big enough to eat the whole thing. They would eat the middle/seeds and let the rest just lay around. Made picking the thing up easier considering the ring of skin that they wouldn't eat. Was always one whole chunk.


----------



## lohachata

depending on the species of pleco...commercially prepared foods are actually far more nutritious than giving them squash or cucumber...


----------



## Bettawhisperer

I feed mine zucchini. You can purchase the little food clips at your LFS. They stick on the side of the tank. Makes it very easy. I have never had a pleco or catfish eat the disk foods. They just lay at the bottom and make a mess in the tank.


----------



## mousey

Make sure any big seeds are removed from the center of the cucumber if it is going into a community tank.
I had a fluke event in that one of my tetras decided to eat a seed and died of it. You could see the shape of the seed in its belly.
I slice them and nuke them for 30 sec . There is never anything left by morning.


----------



## chronoboy

Well my plecos seemed to love it, and hopfully none of the other fish ate any seeds cause both my tanks a community tanks.


----------

